# Casanova + Bijou's Matching Bobbleheads and Old Video of Cas + Leah



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

The past ten days has been awful. I found an old but hilarious video of Casanova and Leah wrestling when she was a puppy in case some of you hadn't seen it.





 
Also, the groomer came by yesterday. I asked for matching bobbleheads. They're not matching yet, but I think I'm liking the shorter cut on Casanova. Here's Bijou:

*Wook at me! I'm da real-deal bobblehead.* 









*My brudder needs to work on his neck. See, my neck stays loose and can bounce awound in any diwection.*









*Ugh!! I'll never be a model like my brudder. He is such a show-off and he is blocking me!*









Fanks for looking!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:smheat:OH MY GOODNESS, Sophia!!!! you are killing me with the extreme cuteness :wub: and when you can't reach the cuteness to shower them with kisses, it isn't so easy to continue looking at the pictures; I so wanna go through my PC screen to reach them!!!! PLEAAAASE give the two the kisses on my behalf!!! I LOVE their new hair cuts-on both of them. It looks so very adorable. awwh and that video was a treat to watch. Thank you so much for sharing.

hugs
Kat


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

They are adorable. I think I'm going to have to Check out the long leg hair look. Lilly just will not stand to have her legs bothered with. 

I just love the two playing on the video. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love their haircuts! I too like the shorter do on Cassanova! You are both BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They are precious with their haircuts!! I like Cas with the shorter facial hair! They look so good on the couch together~~~a great siggy of togetherness~~:wub:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Your two fluff nuggets are sooo cute in their new cuts! I need to give Bogie a bath and trim now that my mom went back home. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

hahahahaaa!!!! The video is great!!! 

Your bobbling bobble-heads are too CUTE! I can just imagine Bijou's widdle head bobbling around too. Casanova has been on the model circuit a bit longer than his widdle sister, so it's okay if he's used to the limelight and knows his poses by heart.
Great photos!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I loved watching the video:wub:Cas and Leah are so cute playing together. They really had fun, didn't they?!:blush: Your babies are gorgeous and I love their cuts! They are both showoffs in front of the camera!:HistericalSmiley: Thank you for sharing.:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Sophia! Cas and Bijou are looking FABULOUS!!!! Actually they look alike now!!! Oh my gosh, I love them!!! 

And the video was so sweet, I smiled the whole time I watched it - Leah was such a doll baby. ....bittersweet.....such a sad loss...


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Katkoota said:


> :smheat:OH MY GOODNESS, Sophia!!!! you are killing me with the extreme cuteness :wub: and when you can't reach the cuteness to shower them with kisses, it isn't so easy to continue looking at the pictures; I so wanna go through my PC screen to reach them!!!! PLEAAAASE give the two the kisses on my behalf!!! I LOVE their new hair cuts-on both of them. It looks so very adorable. awwh and that video was a treat to watch. Thank you so much for sharing.
> 
> hugs
> Kat


Kat, you are so sweet! :heart::heart: Thank you!! I did just kiss them both for you. Too bad I just got my nose cleaned also. :blink:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I love their haircuts! I too like the shorter do on Cassanova! You are both BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


Thanks so much, Erin!



The A Team said:


> Oh Sophia! Cas and Bijou are looking FABULOUS!!!! Actually they look alike now!!! Oh my gosh, I love them!!!
> 
> And the video was so sweet, I smiled the whole time I watched it - Leah was such a doll baby. ....bittersweet.....such a sad loss...


Pat, wow thanks! You really think they look alike now? I'm slightly obsessed with the idea of getting them to look like twins. Not sure if that's possible.

*So next haircut, should we get Casanova's length or Bijou's bob?! Which hairstyle do you guys like better???
*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, sweetie. You know I keep thinking of you, Cas and Leah. That video brought back all those memories - bittersweet as Pat said - of how after playdates together poor Casanova used to go into it with a perfect topknot and come out looking like he was in a top knot tornado. Leah was a little spitfire :wub: You were so lucky to have enjoyed those moments and we're lucky you shared them with us.
Bobble Heads.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:That is so funny. But now that you mention it. ..they're the cutest bobble heads (other than Jeter that is) that I ever saw. They do look a lot alike and just beautiful. I love that Casanova was stealing the show on one picture. I know little Bijou has gotten a lot of attention being the youngest so I'm stickin' up for the guys (Tyler told me to say that!) Great job by the groomer.:thumbsup:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, precious & adorable little bobblehead twins. :wub: That's what I call Boo & Hannah sometimes,since they both have a bob & they both bobble their heads around when I try to fix their hair up. I love the short bobs & Cas & Bijou are lookin super adorable in their new cuts. Cute pictures & video of Cas & Leah.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

princessre said:


> Thanks so much, Erin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Bijou's bob! I like that length*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sophia -- they are both just adorable. I want to jump through the computer screen and cover them with kisses.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Sophia, thanks for sharing the video of Cas and Leah, so precious. Many hugs to you, as, I know this has been so difficult.

Your babies are sooo darling!!!! :wub: :wub: Casanova and Bijou are absolute perfection!!!! I vote for Bijou's bob. :tender:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I vote for the shorter cut! I LOVE Bijou's hair length. Cas will look fab no matter what, but I think the shorter bob is a tad cuter.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

That is the cutest video, OMG, I love it. They look so cute in their bobble heads. I love the way you have their legs cut too!:wub: I personally like the shorter bob. But they are both still gorgeous!!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

OMG they are just too adorable :wub: I LOVE their haircuts!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, you know how I feel. Go for the bob on Cas..it won't be that much shorter. Love the pics. The vid is so cute. Typical puppy behavior. I'm sure Christian will treasure that.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I loved the video. How I love to watch fluffs play. Bijou and Casanova look absolutely adorable. I really like them in short cuts. I would go shorter on Casanova.:wub:


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

Too much adorableness going on to express in words..:wub::wub:

Great photos and lovely video.

I vote for Bijou's bob.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sophia, thanks so much for posting this incredible video again, haven't seen it before, :HistericalSmiley:!
Love to see them playing and fighting together, priceless!

Wow, and the new hairdo's are so cute and stylish! The bob's are perfect for them! Their faces look very adorable with it!
Please give them lots of kisses from Ullana and me! Smack ...

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, thanks so much for the feedback about liking Bijou's bob better! It's a good thing because I showed their picture to a banker the other day. And he, out of the blue, asked me , "Don't you think her haircut is a bit *severe*?" He didn't mean it at all in a mean way...maybe he was teasing me? But I wondered if I should grow Bijou's hair out...thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks for sharing that precious video.:heart:
i love Cas blue bow, cute haircuts on both!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

the video is awesome, it's really hard to believe Leah is at the bridge, she was so full of life, I'm glad you have the video soooo many memories.

Wow Sophia, your babies are stunning:wub: I love the first picture of them they look so much alike:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

princessre said:


> Wow, thanks so much for the feedback about liking Bijou's bob better! It's a good thing because *I showed their picture to a banker* the other day. And he, out of the blue, asked me , "Don't you think her haircut is a bit *severe*?" He didn't mean it at all in a mean way...maybe he was teasing me? But I wondered if I should grow Bijou's hair out...thanks for the nice comments!


Don't you know enough never to trust bankers, Sophia? Remember the bail outs?:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you Sophia for sharing that video of Cass and Leah, i remember when you posted it the first time. I just smiled the whole time watching it. What a little wild woman Leah was and so full of life. It's just hard to imagine that she's at the bridge now. 

I love the haircuts on the pups, they are looking more and more alike now. I too vote for the shorter bob it's just so darn cute. Your pups are just gorgeous.:wub: Give them kisses from me.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Don't you know enough never to trust bankers, Sophia? Remember the bail outs?:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Sue, thanks for reminding me! I'm surrounded by them, and get brainwashed into taking them seriously!



mysugarbears said:


> Thank you Sophia for sharing that video of Cass and Leah, i remember when you posted it the first time. I just smiled the whole time watching it. What a little wild woman Leah was and so full of life. It's just hard to imagine that she's at the bridge now.
> 
> I love the haircuts on the pups, they are looking more and more alike now. I too vote for the shorter bob it's just so darn cute. Your pups are just gorgeous.:wub: Give them kisses from me.


Thanks so much!! That video is one of my favorites. I've watched it so many times now. My favorite part is when Leah had him by the throat, and I said "Look here" the second time. She looks up, and then decides, "NAH!! I'm just going to kick his butt some more!!"


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh they are just so cute they don't even look real!
Love that last one of Casanova blocking the spotlight from little sis!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh!! I LOVE their new haircuts :wub:!!!!!!! They were super super cute before, now they're SUPER SUPER SUPER cute!! ahh!! They look like beautiful dolls!! :wub: and I find their bobble heads matching!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh weird  I posted earlier and don't see it now, wonder if I forgot to press send :blush:

I think they look fantastic, you do an amazing grooming job on them (I realize the groomer did the cuts, but you keep them looking fantastic)

I like the shorter look too. :wub:

The video has captured a wonderful moment in time. So sad to lose one of our SM babies in such a tragic way. Christian sounds soo sad and lost, as I would be. :crying:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't think I'll ever see a cuter pair of Malts. Loved these pictures!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I have never seen anything so darling in my life! They are AMAZING, amazing,amazing!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

yeagerbum said:


> Oh my gosh!! I LOVE their new haircuts :wub:!!!!!!! They were super super cute before, now they're SUPER SUPER SUPER cute!! ahh!! They look like beautiful dolls!! :wub: and I find their bobble heads matching!


Thanks, that is too sweet! 



silverhaven said:


> Oh weird  I posted earlier and don't see it now, wonder if I forgot to press send :blush:
> 
> I think they look fantastic, you do an amazing grooming job on them (I realize the groomer did the cuts, but you keep them looking fantastic)
> 
> I like the shorter look too. :wub:


Maureen, you are so overly complimentary about my grooming skills-- which I greatly appreciate! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

love love love the cut!!!!!


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

how do you keep these two so nicely groomed? they are perfect every picture and soo white!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I love their haircuts and their beautiful faces!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Ahhhh, sheer perfection!!! They are too cute Sophia! The groomer did a wonderful job and Bijou's bobblehead is absolutely perfect!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Love that video of Casanova and Leah. She seems so sassy. :wub: Love it!

I love Bijou's bobble-head, LOL. :wub: Casanova looks great in his new pseudo bobble-head cut, too! :wub: I can actually see him in the Korean cut, like Ava, but I'm not sure if you're wanting to go that extreme. I think Bijou would look darling in the Korean cut, too! 

Sorry you've been having a hard time these past 10 days! Hope you feel better sooner than later.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I didn't watch the video yet b/c I'm at work and I'll get all choked up. My heart hurt so much for you and Christian. Stay strong Sophia. 

Ok now onto the bobbleheads. OMG I can't take it. How darn cute are they?!?!? LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the haircuts! I think it's great they have matching haircuts! How do you get anything done around the house w/those two bobbleheads running around? I would spend all my time cuddling them! 

Adorable!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

lovesophie said:


> Love that video of Casanova and Leah. She seems so sassy. :wub: Love it!
> 
> I love Bijou's bobble-head, LOL. :wub: Casanova looks great in his new pseudo bobble-head cut, too! :wub: I can actually see him in the Korean cut, like Ava, but I'm not sure if you're wanting to go that extreme. I think Bijou would look darling in the Korean cut, too!
> 
> Sorry you've been having a hard time these past 10 days! Hope you feel better sooner than later.


Thank you so much! I have been toying with getting Bijou the "Korean" cut. I think it looks so darling on Ava. But I am still a little scared to get rid of Bij's topknot. :blush: 

HOWEVER, Brit sent me a pic of a pup with a precious cut, where the beard is short, but the topknot is still intact. So that MAY be where I go next...as an interim step...It still requires courage, though!

Here's the pic- hope that Brit doesn't mind me sharing. What do you all think? Do you like this modified Korean cut, or still the bobblehead cut better?


----------



## dazzlindoll (Apr 28, 2010)

Casanova and Bijou are super fab. i love their new hair cuts. the captions are very funny...haha


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Cas and Bij are too cute for words!:wub::wub: I just love how their adorable little personalities shine through the pictures you share, Sophia!:wub::wub:

I love their haircuts. . .one day I will get the courage to take Maggie and Abbie to the groomer for Casanova and Bijou's haircut as I just love it so. It is so fun and adorable!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I vote for keeping them the way they are. I think they look darling this way. The pic I sent is cute but I think you would miss that "malt" look.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, Sophia. Your two look absolutely beautiful!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

princessre said:


> The past ten days has been awful. I found an old but hilarious video of Casanova and Leah wrestling when she was a puppy in case some of you hadn't seen it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH7qcuywjxA&feature=channel
> 
> ...


 
OH....................MY........................GOSH..................... if they both are not sooooooooooooooooooo adorable. They have cute written all over them. You must get stopped constantly when you have them out together.

They both are just beyond precious and you can really see the bond between them.

Just precious :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Did I ever tell you how much I love your bobbleheads and have been wondering where I can order a couple myself 

What a precious video and sweet memory of baby Leah with her pal. I still get so sad just to think about what happened and how Christian is coping with all of this. I'm sure the video was a bittersweet delight for him. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

I love that cut! I am thinking this is the way to go wth brooklyn


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oops....was trying to post in another thread...Pat's lip gloss thread...


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Cutest bobbleheads ever!!!! I think they look adorable as they are now...the modified Korean cut is cute too, but I don't care for the bald poodle toes...

*I watched that sweet video of Cass and Leah again and it made me so sad...what a little button she was...so sorry for your loss...it's just painful *


----------

